# سؤال عن حساب تكاليف الصيانة بالنسبة لاجمالى التكاليف



## ashrafzin2 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو افادتى .. هل هناك نسبة معينة لتكلفة الصيانة يمكن احتسابها بالنسبة لاجمالى التكاليف لمنتج من الصناعات البلاستيكية.
او بالنسبة لاى منتج ؟.وشكرا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (6 ديسمبر 2013)

حسب معلوماتي أنه لا توجد نسبة محددة لذلك لكن يجب أحتساب تكلفة الصيانة من عناصرها أي العمالة والأدوات والتكاليف الغير مباشرة ..
بعض التفاصيل تجدونها بالملتقي على الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/141899-that-in-Maint-PlanningPerfEffControl


----------



## ashrafzin2 (19 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

